# cologne stellplatze



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all , recently stayed at the koln stellplatz,its a very busy one,we turned up 1oclock and there were 2 spaces available, 10e per night and plug and pay electric , youll need 50 eurocent coins , if you need water and dump youll need to do this on the way in , as its a 200m walk . The platz is right on the river and a walk into the town is a good 30 mins to the dom , you can cycle along the river , its a beautiful town , be sure to take the cable car over the river great views , and 13 e return , over the river is the therme , swimming baths ,. Have a walk over the hohenzollen bridge ,there are thousands of love locks on the bridge .There also parking for motorhomes on the river at 3 euros per night , if the platz is full , if you turn right or left depending on direction you are coming at resturant bastei , this will lead along the river front , just park up and pay , theres no services though,but what a view .Heres the address:
Reisemobilhafen koln 
An der schanz
50735
koln/riehl

regards gary


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We stayed there in December 2010 and loved it. It was quite a brisk (and very cold) walk into Koln city but the Christmas
Markets there were spectacular and it was well worth the journey. 

Thanks for reminding us of a very happy time.


----------

